# Small Job Auction



## PRESTIGECUTS (Aug 12, 2007)

This site was emailed to me that is being launched next month. It looks like it might help with those little side jobs everybody loves.

http://on-the-side.com


----------



## Sprig (Aug 13, 2007)

Hmmmmmmmm, 'launched next month', no info on completed projects, no lists of projects on the go (or any 'open projects' that I could find, I got sick of looking for something they offer, anything), no testomonials, no list of contractors, no pictures of completed jobs, and yet 'thousand have used our services across the nation', commission based plus fees for registering a job, that doesn't strike me as 'cutting out the middle man' that is called _being_ the middle man imho............................hm again, I call
:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: 
"......E-mailed to me..." ya right, paid ta click?


----------



## ASD (Aug 13, 2007)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------



## jonseredbred (Aug 13, 2007)

Just what our industry needs !!!

















Friggin SPAM


----------

